# bunz 4 ever - cupcake and barbie



## enchantedtomeetu (Apr 3, 2011)

Hey everyone! Welcome to this blog about my two 4H male holland lops. They are ten month old brothers and will be show bunnies. If you look in the picture above, cupcake is the first one on the top and barbie is the one on the bottom. Yes, I know.. They are males but have female names.. 
Now currently they are seperated. Cupcake lives in a safe outside hutch which is attached to our garage and Barbie is currently living in my room. They had lived together for the first couple of months but need to be separated due to dominance issues. In this blog, I will write about their daily adventures, showmanship, and anything else. I hope to include lots of pictures! I hope to talk to you guys later!


----------



## LindyS (Apr 3, 2011)

aww to cute!


----------



## Jynxie (Apr 5, 2011)

Canadian and Holland lops. :3 Awesome!

Can't wait to read more of your blog.


----------



## Kipcha (Apr 5, 2011)

Can't wait to see more of your blog! I'm currently in 4-H too, but our club focuses on the rabbit agility rather then showing and such. I'd love to see some pics of your events!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 5, 2011)

Very cute.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 7, 2011)

Great start to your blog and your bunny's are adorable.


----------



## butsy (Apr 7, 2011)

they are super cute !


----------

